# Snowbird in Berkeley to the white courtesy phone, please.



## watergirl (May 6, 2011)

Hi,
You have a member message from moi. Thanks for your time.
MJ


----------



## watergirl (May 6, 2011)

I'd really like my teen bird to come live with your junior high school baseball field flock. He would like a girlfriend. And it sounds safer than Lake Merritt.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Watergirl - snowbird has not been active on this site for 6 1/2 years.


----------



## watergirl (May 6, 2011)

Quelle bummer! I'm ready for this guy to GO, he pecked my eye out this morning. lol. Lake Merritt it is for him, then. Thanks.


----------

